# Physical shop not a web to buy beans in Edinburgh?



## Tiny (Apr 8, 2014)

Ok fancy getting some fresh beans, artisan roast gets a good review but wondered if any other roasters in the capital?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Machina Espresso stock Steampunk, Dear Green and have some coffee from Nude Coffee Roasters in London in at the minute. They are at 2 Brougham Place, Tollcross.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Artisan Roast. Presume Brew Lab will sell beans too


----------



## Tiny (Apr 8, 2014)

Cheers. Artisan roast have a taster pack with 4 x 100g for under £10 contains:

1 x 100g Divina Providencia, Nicaragua

1 x 100g Ruli Musasa, Rwanda

1 x 100g Gatomboya, Kenya

1 x 100g Janszoon Blend

think I will give this a try


----------



## Tiny (Apr 8, 2014)

Cheers I have a look in Machina Espresso


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I had the AR Musasa yesterday in the Glasgow shop, if you like tart, citrusy coffees it's great


----------



## Tiny (Apr 8, 2014)

funinacup said:


> Machina Espresso stock Steampunk, Dear Green and have some coffee from Nude Coffee Roasters in London in at the minute. They are at 2 Brougham Place, Tollcross.


Gave machina espresso a visit, lovely shop, great staff, got some steampunk velos beans, inker cups, knock box and tamping mat, defo be back, only regret..... I didn't buy the brownies!


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

+1 for Machina. Super friendly and helpful. You might also get upgraditis and end up with a new machine/grinder for the beans! Artisan Roast also sell their own roasts in-store.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Machina sell steampunk etc

Project coffee, Wellington, sell red brick

Castello sell allpress redchurch

Most of the decent coffee shops in edinburgh sell fresh bags of their chosen blend


----------



## grimpeur (Oct 18, 2013)

Brewlab sell beans from Hasbean, Workshop and Square Mile as their regular offerings. Rarely more than 10 days past roast but generally within a week of roasting. If you Facebook them they are happy to tell you what they have. After christmas I had run out of beans and requested that they posted a status when they got fresh beans in. They did just that and within an hour I had been down to visit and bought a couple of bags of Hasbean roasted within 12 hours!

Recently they have had great beans from Drop (Stockholm) and The Barn (Berlin) as well as offering syphons of offerings from St. Ali (Melbourne) on a Sunday. By the sounds of it they are going to be getting more interesting imports from Europe and Scandinavia in the future.


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

I can recommend Fortitude coffee shop on York Place, just round the corner from the St Andrew Square Bus Station. It's only been open a few weeks but stocks a great range of prepacked beans from the likes of Workshop, Monmouth, Dear Green, New Town and Climpson & Sons. I expect they'll need to focus on a more limited range in future if they don't want to be left with old stock, but good on them for trying. Workshop Cult of Done is the regular espresso.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

need to pop in and try this new shop. Sounds interesting!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Could be worth a trip through, enjoy a wee jaunt east occasionally and would have the added bonus of getting some cult of done


----------



## radish (Nov 20, 2011)

I was in Fortitude today - def worth checking out!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I popped in today! Nice place, enthusiastic owner and tons of coffee there to buy. I had a superb flat white made with cult of done blend by workshop coffee. I went away with a bag of Brazilian from NewTown roasters. I'd have bought some workshop, but it was frightfully expensive!


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

shrink said:


> I popped in today! Nice place, enthusiastic owner and tons of coffee there to buy. I had a superb flat white made with cult of done blend by workshop coffee. I went away with a bag of Brazilian from NewTown roasters. I'd have bought some workshop, but it was frightfully expensive!


Yes, Workshop beans are expensive enough when buying direct never mind with a small mark up. I bought some Dear Green Bolivian (excellent) and New Town Ethiopian (still to try). I hope Fortitude is able to maintain at least a small selection of beans on an ongoing basis but I think the range will need to be scaled back a bit.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

i asked him about that, and his fears of beans going out of date or getting wasted.

he said in the first month it was an issue, but now that they only keep 2-3 bags of each variety on the shelf, its not been an issue and they should be able to keep a fairly solid selection.


----------

